# Towing A 250Rs



## davidrf (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a 2006 2500hd 6.0 towing a 250rs. I noticed that my transmission temps were sometimes reaching the 200 to 205 degree mark, mainly on hills. Do I need to get a transmission cooler or is this fairly normal. My wife laughs at me for worrying so much but I do not like to abuse my automobiles. I just wanted to hear it from the towing veterans whether or not my truck will be alright. I am fairly new to this so I have lots of questions. I will try to put them all in the right place.


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

I think you probably already have a stock transcooler on it, since it is a 2500hd. I wouldn't work about those temps, my Yukon 2500 does the same and it has a stock trans cooler on it.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

From everything that I've read, you are about normal. Check out this chart: My link


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Not a problem. Heck in Oklahoma it happens not towing the trailer. Go to synthetic if you want and lower your temp about 20 degrees. You can bet that your fluid will run about 100 degrees hotter than the outside temp.

Enjoy.


----------



## davidrf (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I can tow a little more relaxed now.


----------

